# Contacts Force Close



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

running 1.1 and I am getting force close whenI try and make a call or edit contacts from contact list

Anyone?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you tried clearing data under settings, applications, manage applications? I've heard of this bug before but i'm not sure of a fix, you can download "go contacts" from the market for now until you figure it out


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

You can't freeze or remove Yahoo contacts, or anything related to contacts.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Well thats what I did. Hah. Ill defrost....thanx


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave dev threads for releases


----------

